# This was going to be a chicken coop.



## wolfsnaps (Oct 7, 2012)

My husband started building me a chicken coop. What I like the best about it is that it was made with all free materials (so far). He got some stuff from old jobs he was on and our landlord gave us some leftover plywood. The really nice window (not shown) was given to us by a friend that didn't need it.

Well, I went ahead and bought a second hand prebuilt one. So I may convert this to a goat shed when its done. But I thought I would share it with all of you nice chicken aficionados.










So one day I may get goats. Not any day soon though


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Nice set up! What kind of goats are you wanting to get?


----------



## wolfsnaps (Oct 7, 2012)

Well getting goats is a bit far off from now. I have always wanted a goat or two and now that I will have something to house them in, its a real possibility. Before I got chickens, I read about them. A LOT. I have a lot of research to do with goats before I feel ready to take the plunge. But I would like a goat with a nice temperament that can be milked and is on the smallish side.


----------

